# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  [Help me]: Anh em giúp vụ keylog này cái :|

## zimmypro88

up.
anh em giúp với [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## ngocbich231

giúp mình với .

----------


## thanhdung0906

up .

----------


## sunny

> *info: no tasks running with the specified criteria.*


thông báo đó nghĩa là ko có *keylog*  trên máy bạn.

----------


## Hai

> thông báo đó nghĩa là ko có *keylog*  trên máy bạn.


nhưng khi mình khởi động lại máy thì vẫn thấy hiện lên cái ảnh kia mà. và mình cũng bị mất nick. chắc chắn là phải có keylog chứ :|

----------


## ngoc_loanhn

cái đó là do bạn đã cài keylog trên máy bạn mà ko có key nên nó hiện lên để đòi key thôi còn. chỉ cần bạn gở nó đi là dc mà.

----------


## Alpenliebe

> cái đó là do bạn đã cài keylog trên máy bạn mà ko có key nên nó hiện lên để đòi key thôi còn. chỉ cần bạn gở nó đi là dc mà.


mình nhớ là đâu có cài keylog vào máy :|
bạn có thể chỉ mình cách gỡ nó đi không. tks bạn

----------


## xamhinhnghethuat

a này spam bài ghê thật!
ah cho e hỏi cái process kill là gì ạ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## trothinhthienduc

> a này spam bài ghê thật!
> ah cho e hỏi cái process kill là gì ạ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


cũng là một phần mềm diệt keylog ấy mà [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## saobang68

anh biết ai cai keylog vào máy chưa!
hay a cài
mà cài đc qua mạng vào máy mình mà k cần sự cho phép đc á
thế thì đáng sợ thật!
phần mêm security mà k chặn đc nó hả a
dùng cái soft nào tốt để ngăn chặn đc [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## noithatkienan

*tình hình là hôm nay khi mình bật máy lên thì thấy cái này hiện lên màn hình
* *[replacer_img]
* ​*
mình biết máy đã bị dính keylog và tất nhiên là 1 số tài khoản game của mình cũng bị mất. mình không tiếc lắm nhưng mình muốn nhờ các bạn giúp mình cách diệt và hủy cái này ra khỏi máy.
mình đã tìm cách trên mạng và làm theo cách này:





			
				cách tìm và diệt perfect keyloger :
			
		

*



> *
> 
> * cách tìm :* *
> 
> yêu cầu : chỉ áp dụng được với windows 2k và xp (windows 9x không hỗ trợ)* *
> 
> 1. vào mục start -> run gõ : cmd* *
> 2. ở màn hình dos gõ : tasklist /m bpkhk.dll*


* nhưng không hiểu sao sau khi gõ vào dos thì nó lại hiện ra là




			
				info: no tasks running with the specified criteria.
			
		

tức là không có keyloger trong máy :|
mình không hiểu được, các bạn giúp mình với.

tiện đây mình muốn hỏi các bạn là katpersky có chương trình diệt cái này không. nhà mình có katper 8.0.506 bản quyền nhưng mình không hiểu rõ lắm nên không biết thế nào.* *
rất mong các bạn giúp đỡ. mình xin chân thành cảm ơn !*

----------


## developers

giúp mình với .

----------


## nguyentienthuy

ko phải bạn thì chắc là ai đó đã cai lên máy bạn.
bạn xem đây nhé.
http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=67769&highlight=keylog
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## betterlife

> ko phải bạn thì chắc là ai đó đã cai lên máy bạn.
> bạn xem đây nhé.
> http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=67769&highlight=keylog
> chúc bạn thành công.


tks bạn nhiều!
mình cũng vừa dùng process kill xong và khởi động lại máy thấy không còn hiện lên cái đấy nữa. không biết thế đã là gỡ chưa [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## morningcity84

bạn chỉ cần cài một chương trình diêt virus như kas . avg . bkav là nó sẽ diệt được keylog .còn vấn đề là cái bảng đó luôn xuất hiện thì bạn thử nhấn run /msconfig chọn thẻ starup để tìm và bỏ chọn khởi động cùng win để nó không xuất hiện nữa .

----------


## thoinay

spam chết lun @.@
pác coi bài này xem thế nào nhé
http://forum.911.com.vn/showthread.php?t=32618
còn đây là phần mềm diệt perfectkeylog của ghozt.
http://forum.911.com.vn/showthread.php?t=32621hoặc down ở đây:
http://www.mediafire.com/?74zpob48wxip897
lâu rùi hok zô form nhớ mọi ngừoi quá ^^

----------

